# vid-link: Hungary dog-club on their 'Mirror-Method'



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

YouTube - A csoportunkrÃ³l (About our group)

these folks designed, trained + performed in the *Walkin on Sunshine* 
and Euro-Dog Show team freestyle-event - vid-clips which i posted, 
just a day or two ago.

this clip talks about their *mirror-method*, the base of their training, 
as they feel that dogs -reflect- owners in personality + behavior: 
patient handler, patient dog; calm handler, calm dog; anger in 
handler, anger in dog. (makes sense to me! ;--)

they also use a form of NILIF to make the person relevant, and 
teach the dog to look to the handler for cues + resources; 
they use clicker-training to train cued-chains and behaviors - 
the results i think, speak for themselves! they are amateurs, 
and MOST are working with their *first!* dog - 
which i find truly remarkable.

i think their videos are thrilling - 
it is wonderful to see enthusiasm and friendly, exuberant behavior, 
as well as on-cue complex performances - Well done! :thumbup1:

cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

I have just watched this video - Walking on sunshine - and how refreshing to see such a wide variety of breeds having such a lot of fun together. I would like to know more about the 'Mirror method' as that's the first time I have heard of it.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

hey, caroline! :--)

i found a channel for *nora*, one of the club-members - 
YouTube - norcsii's Channel

there is also a _*coming attractions*_ announcement, promising that an English captions website will be up soon. 
i am looking forward to it!  
their enthusiasm spills from their dogs like bubbles in champagne - great fun! :thumbup1:

there is a rumor of an English-caption or dubbed DVD, or a possible publish-on-demand book. 
any or all would suit me fine, 

cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for that Terry.  There should be more of this positive training promoted really. After all it works!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

> There should be more of this positive training promoted really. After all it works!


yes - but what i most appreciate is not _just that it works, but that it is much more enjoyable as a process. _ :thumbup1:

after all, if neither U nor the dog enjoy training, but rather dread it, or see it as some sort of drudgery to trudge thru, i can be pretty confident that U will not do much training!   in fact, U will avoid it like the plague, using everything from less-than-perfect weather to a broken fingernail as an excuse to dodge the duty.  and naturally, when the weather really _*is perfect - 
well, it would be a real pity to ruin such a lovely day with more of that regimented drilling, wouldn;t it? *_  

so what with one thing and another - 
that pesky nail, the kids pageant, that rainy Saturday, the project at work, and so on and so forth... 
the dog could die of old age before U get thru the basics of 5 position changes, and a low-level recall in a fenced area! :laugh:

people and dogs who enjoy their training slip it painlessly and seamlessly into their lives everyday, doing a sit-stay at the front door while the kids go out to the bus, having the dog go to their mat during dinner-prep, and so on, _*plus they specifically set aside small chunks of time for real training sessions... for no other reason than because they and the dog like to have fun training.*_ :thumbup:

dogs whose owners enjoy training have continuing education credits, LOL... 
_*learning is lifelong, indeed!*_

happy training, 
--- terry


----------

